
Indie Game Developers Get Xamarin for Free - ingve
https://blog.xamarin.com/indie-game-developers-get-xamarin-for-free/
======
benologist
Actually this is just applying for a free copy, and you must be an existing
ios/android/steam/wii developer with at least one already-published title, and
they are manually processing the applications. Nice initiative but not as nice
as it could be.

    
    
        Thank you!
    
        Your form has been submitted.
    
        Due to very high interest in this offer, we 
        anticipate completing review of your application 
        within 2-3 business days. If you have any questions, 
        please don't hesitate to reach out to us at 
        hello@xamarin.com.
    
        We can’t wait to see what you create!

